# Missing my babies



## klabro

Today I just miss my babies. It's been almost a full month since I lost them at 21 weeks. I listened to their heartbeats every night on the doppler and I thought that finding it was the biggest worry I would have with pregnancy...until my cervix effaced with no symptoms. I miss feeling them, thinking about them, I just miss them. Life has started going on as normal all around me as I knew it would. Sometimes just for a few seconds I forget that I'm not pregnant anymore and I think something about "when the babies come" I feel like I'm dealing pretty well for the most part I just needed to vent to some ladies who know what I'm going through.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I am so deeply sorry for your losses.. It has been over 4 years for me and Ava is always on my mind. The missing, loving and longing for never goes away:cry::cry:I know what you mean when you say you miss them.. I wish you peace & love..I am so sorry you are made to go through this..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## capricorn1

Oh Sweetheart, 
I am so so sorry for your loss. It must still be so raw for you. We lost our precious baby girl in Oct 2013 and although day to day it has become easier there are times when it is particular hard. This is one of those weeks. 

Try and take each day as it comes and be gentle on yourself. What you have gone through is heartbreaking and it takes time to work through all the emotions racing around. It's ok to feel the way you do ... you are a mother and you have lost the most precious things in the world.

There is a quote that I found helped, it goes something like this ... 'keep living until you can live again'.

xxx


----------



## elmaynet

Today is the 25th anniversary of the loss of our first at 24 weeks. I'm so sorry that you are living through the first tenuous steps of this journey. Allow yourself to move forward at your own pace. Finding a "new normal" takes time but as you can see it never fully goes away and while it always hurts some, I still cherish the fact that I got to carry him, even all these years later. Hugs to you.


----------



## danser55

It has been a month for me. My emotions go all over the place and I almost feel a bit sad when life feels "normal" and happy. I miss my daughter so much. I miss being pregnant and all that we were to look forward. MY heart breaks every morning when I wake and realize my new reality.


----------

